# kernal panic due to radeon?

## PhiJ

My computer occasionally freezes for a few seconds (but I can move the mouse), the screen blanks for less than a second, and then I can't move the mouse.  This seems to be due to a kernel panic, and every time I can remember it happening has been when I was opening a firefox tab.

kernel is 3.10.17

I tried to put the result of dmesg -T in, but the forum cut the message short.  The relevant bit of dmesg seems to be:

```

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] TCP: reno registered

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] pci 0000:04:00.0: Boot video device

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ cc000000 size 65536 KB

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] perf: AMD NB counters detected

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0x400

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x000000ff)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] type=2000 audit(1388701180.521:1): initialized

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Key type id_resolver registered

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Key type id_legacy registered

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] msgmni has been set to 7862

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] io scheduler noop registered

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] io scheduler deadline registered

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (R423 0x1002:0x554F 0x1043:0x0078).

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFDAF0000

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ATOM BIOS: 554F.9.7.1.4.AS03

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: VRAM: 128M 0x00000000D8000000 - 0x00000000DFFFFFFF (128M used)

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000B8000000 - 0x00000000D7FFFFFF

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=128M, BAR=128M

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 2012800 kiB

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] radeon: 128M of VRAM memory ready

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000D8040000).

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] radeon: 3 quad pipes, 1 z pipes initialized.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: WB enabled

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000b8000000 and cpu addr 0xffff880121580000

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Loading R400 Microcode

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000B8001000

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Connector 0:

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   VGA-1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   DDC: 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64 0x64

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   Encoders:

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Connector 1:

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   SVIDEO-1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   Encoders:

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Connector 2:

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   DVI-I-1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   HPD1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   DDC: 0x68 0x68 0x68 0x68 0x68 0x68 0x68 0x68

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]   Encoders:

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD80C0000

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] vram apper at 0xD8000000

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] size 5242880

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] fb depth is 24

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm]    pitch is 5120

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] radeon 0000:04:00.0: registered panic notifier

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.33.0 20080528 for 0000:04:00.0 on minor 0

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] brd: module loaded

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] loop: module loaded

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 6 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] scsi0 : ahci

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] scsi1 : ahci

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] scsi2 : ahci

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] scsi3 : ahci

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfdfff000 port 0xfdfff100 irq 19

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfdfff000 port 0xfdfff180 irq 19

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfdfff000 port 0xfdfff200 irq 19

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfdfff000 port 0xfdfff280 irq 19

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[Thu Jan  2 22:19:40 2014] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

```

I've no clue where to start.  Could somebody help please?

Also, do you need more information?

----------

## Hu

An actual error message would be helpful.  If you really get a kernel panic, then the system will become completely frozen and you will not be able to run dmesg, so you will need to extract the panic text from the system console.  Why do you think that you get a kernel panic?

----------

## PhiJ

I press the restart button, and run dmesg after it's rebooted.

It says 'registered panic notifier'.

Am I completely misunderstanding what's going on?

----------

## Hu

Yes.  Everything shown by dmesg comes from the ringbuffer of the current kernel, so you must print it before you restart.

----------

## 666threesixes666

i found a bug in mesa related to compiz, firefox tabs, and flash.  freezing but can ctl + alt + f1 to switch over to virtual terminals but x is completely frozen.  see if this is the behavior of what is going on next time.  and if it does behave like that then dmesg > dmesgdumpfile for later inspection  :Wink: 

----------

## PhiJ

ctl + alt + f1 doesn't work.

I can't print it before I restart: the computer has crashed, I can't do anything.  But presumably dmesg -F /var/log/kernel/current (or some other file) should work?

Strangely, I can't find the log for the previous crash, so this may have to wait until the next time it happens

----------

## Hu

If ctrl-alt-f1 does not work, then X is no longer responding to keystrokes.  This could be caused by a kernel panic or by a kernel bug that broke the X server.  Can you switch the keyboard to raw mode (alt-sysrq-r) and then VT switch with alt-f1?  Can you ssh to the machine after this happens?

----------

## PhiJ

I'm afriad I missed Hu's comment, so didn't try it (although I don't believe you can ssh to the machine at all ever - I've not set anything up).

But I do have kernel logs, which don't look particularly helpful:

```
Jan 07 11:31:27 [kernel] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@Jan 07 20:17:46 [kernel] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

```

I restarted it immediately after the crash.

I'll try messing with the keyboard next time.  (possibly even set up ssh)

----------

## Logicien

Adobe Flash was making my Gentoo installation completely freeze. I tried the default radeon module parameters, use vblank_mode and everething else I could, but it have'nt help.

Disabling the hardware acceleration in the Flash parameters completely resolv the problem. I never had those Artic freezes since then. Possibly Flash have a problem with hardware acceleration and the use of the Gpu. Without it, I see no difference when Flash run and the Gpu have less load and more availibility for other graphical applications, but Flash use more Cpu ressources.

You can try to disable hardware acceleration in the Flash parameters if you use it to be sure your crash is not related with that.

----------

## PhiJ

I can't switch the keyboard to raw mode.  

I've not tried ssh yet (at the moment, accessing another machine is rather inconvenient.  This may change in a few weeks time - if it's still crashing then I'll give it a go).

I'm reasonably confident it's not flash - although it wouldn't let me turn the hardware acceleration off, most of the time I have flash disabled (in firefox), and I only occasionally open up opera to view webpages which require flash.

Finally, X crashed with almost the same symptoms the other day (I could move my mouse this time), and I could close X from a vt, but when it restarted the screen was odd, and I had to reboot to get X working again.  However, I got the Xorg.log. 

(It's notable that I've had X segfault a couple of times.  This appears to be related to a program which wasn't running at the time, so I don't think it's the same issue, but the issue is here, I've cleared out xorg.conf but haven't yet tried to induce the segfault again).  

xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputClass"

Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

MatchIsKeyboard "on"

MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

Driver "evdev"

Option "xkb_layout" "gb"

EndSection 

```

Xorg.1.log:

```

[   144.359] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[   144.359] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   144.359] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[   144.359] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.10.17-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Nov 9 22:31:33 GMT 2013 x86_64

[   144.359] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3 rootfstype=ext3 real_root=/dev/sdb3

[   144.359] Build Date: 19 October 2013  05:08:17PM

[   144.359]  

[   144.359] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[   144.359]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   144.359] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   144.360] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Thu Jan 23 10:03:58 2014

[   144.360] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   144.360] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   144.360] (==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

[   144.360] (**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

[   144.360] (**) |   |-->Monitor "EF185a"

[   144.360] (**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

[   144.360] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

[   144.360] (**) |-->Input Device "keyboard-all"

[   144.360] (**) Option "IgnoreABI" "True"

[   144.360] (**) Ignoring ABI Version

[   144.360] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   144.360] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   144.360] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   144.360] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

[   144.360]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   144.360] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   144.360] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   144.360] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   144.360] (WW) Disabling Mouse1

[   144.360] (WW) Disabling keyboard-all

[   144.360] (II) Loader magic: 0x810c00

[   144.360] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   144.360]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   144.360]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[   144.360]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[   144.360]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   144.361] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   144.362] (--) PCI:*(0:4:0:0) 1002:554f:1043:0078 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xfdaf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000be00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   144.362] (--) PCI: (0:4:0:1) 1002:556f:1043:0079 rev 0, Mem @ 0xfdae0000/65536

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   144.362] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   144.363] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   144.363] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   144.363] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   144.363] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   144.363] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   144.365] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   144.367] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   144.369] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   144.371] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   144.373] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   144.375] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   144.377] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   144.379] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   144.379] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   144.379] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   144.379] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[   144.379] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   144.379] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[   144.379] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   144.379] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   144.379] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   144.379]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   144.379]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[   144.379] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   144.381] Loading extension GLX

[   144.381] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[   144.381] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[   144.381] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   144.381]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 7.2.0

[   144.381]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   144.381]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[   144.381] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

   SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

   TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

   TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

   PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

   OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN,

   HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

   BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

   KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

   KABINI, KABINI, KABINI

[   144.385] (--) using VT number 8

[   144.395] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[   144.395] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   144.395] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[   144.395] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   144.395] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[   144.395] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[   144.395] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x554f)

[   144.396] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   144.396] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   144.396] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   144.396] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[   144.396] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[   144.396] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[   144.396] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   144.396]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.6.0

[   144.396]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[   144.396] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[   144.396] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: disabled

[   144.396] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[   144.396] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[   144.430] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section EF185a

[   144.451] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

[   144.474] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GKE  Model: 185  Serial#: 1

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2012  Week: 15

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Sync:

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.610

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 75  vid: 53121

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 85.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1360  h_sync: 1424  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 795 v_border: 0

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 5053D0010001

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 95 MHz

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: ET185a

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001d65850101000000

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    0f16010300291a782ac905a3574b9c25

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    125054afcf00814081808100010181cf

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    010101010101342150b051001b304070

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    3600520e1100001e000000ff00353035

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    3344303031303030310a000000fd0038

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    4b1f5109000a202020202020000000fc

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0):    004554313835610a2020202020200059

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (height too large for virtual size)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-0

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1360x768"x59.7   85.00  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.4 kHz UeP)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x75.0   95.68  1280 1352 1488 1696  720 721 724 752 -hsync +vsync (56.4 kHz)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   144.508] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   144.528] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1360x768

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:8000000 visible:7bc4000

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[   144.550] (**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (410, 230) mm

[   144.550] (**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (84, 84)

[   144.550] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   144.550] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   144.550] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   144.550] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   144.550]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   144.550]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   144.550] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   144.550] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   144.550] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   144.550] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r300

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r300

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4224K

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 110232K

[   144.550] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

[   144.550] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[   144.550] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[   144.550] (II)         Solid

[   144.550] (II)         Copy

[   144.550] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[   144.550] (II)         UploadToScreen

[   144.550] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[   144.550] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[   144.550] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[   144.550] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   144.551] (--) RandR disabled

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[   144.560] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r300

[   144.560] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[   144.561] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 410 x 230

[   144.670] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   144.670] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.670] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.670] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   144.670] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   144.671] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   144.671]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.8.1

[   144.671]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   144.671]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[   144.671] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   144.671] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   144.671] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   144.671] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   144.671] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   144.671] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   144.671] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[   144.671] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   144.671] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   144.671] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   144.671] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"

[   144.714] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   144.714] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.714] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.714] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   144.714] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   144.714] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   144.714] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   144.714] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   144.714] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   144.714] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[   144.714] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   144.714] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   144.714] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   144.714] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"

[   144.714] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   144.715] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB USB Keykoard (/dev/input/event2)

[   144.715] (**) USB USB Keykoard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.715] (**) USB USB Keykoard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.715] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB USB Keykoard'

[   144.715] (**) USB USB Keykoard: always reports core events

[   144.715] (**) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Vendor 0x1c4f Product 0x2

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Found keys

[   144.715] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Configuring as keyboard

[   144.715] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[   144.715] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB USB Keykoard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[   144.715] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   144.715] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   144.715] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"

[   144.715] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB USB Keykoard (/dev/input/event3)

[   144.715] (**) USB USB Keykoard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.715] (**) USB USB Keykoard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   144.715] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB USB Keykoard'

[   144.715] (**) USB USB Keykoard: always reports core events

[   144.715] (**) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Vendor 0x1c4f Product 0x2

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Found 1 mouse buttons

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Found relative axes

[   144.715] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Found absolute axes

[   144.715] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[   144.715] (--) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Found keys

[   144.715] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Configuring as mouse

[   144.715] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Configuring as keyboard

[   144.715] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Adding scrollwheel support

[   144.715] (**) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   144.715] (**) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   144.715] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.1/input/input3/event3"

[   144.715] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB USB Keykoard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   144.715] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   144.715] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   144.715] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"

[   144.716] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: initialized for relative axes.

[   144.716] (WW) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: ignoring absolute axes.

[   144.716] (**) USB USB Keykoard: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   144.716] (**) USB USB Keykoard: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   144.716] (**) USB USB Keykoard: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   144.716] (**) USB USB Keykoard: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   144.716] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[   144.716] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   144.716] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse'

[   144.716] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[   144.716] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   144.716] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x5

[   144.716] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[   144.716] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   144.716] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[   144.716] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   144.716] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   144.716] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[   144.716] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   144.716] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   144.716] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4/event4"

[   144.716] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[   144.716] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   144.716] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   144.716] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   144.716] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   144.716] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   144.716] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   144.716] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   144.716] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 20001.657] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 20262.122] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GKE", prod id 389

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1360x768"x0.0   85.00  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[ 20262.156] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x75.0   95.65  1280 1352 1488 1696  720 721 724 752 -hsync +vsync (56.4 kHz e)

[ 20262.199] setversion 1.4 failed

(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x59c0d6]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x273) [0x57c703]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4f0be) [0x44f0be]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fc84f100000+0x69d9) [0x7fc84f1069d9]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x79e37) [0x479e37]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa5685) [0x4a5685]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fc854228000+0x10b10) [0x7fc854238b10]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7fc852f55897]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7fc85401c118]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7fc85401e47b]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7fc851c90000+0x2469) [0x7fc851c92469]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7fc851c90000+0x24b4) [0x7fc851c924b4]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7fc851ea0000+0x2544c) [0x7fc851ec544c]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fc851a70000+0xc637) [0x7fc851a7c637]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x18c0d1) [0x58c0d1]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xcb703) [0x4cb703]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x36ea6) [0x436ea6]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x39da6) [0x439da6]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2829a) [0x42829a]

(EE) 19: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7fc852e94bf5]

(EE) 20: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x27dc9) [0x427dc9]

(EE) 

(EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

(EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x59c0d6]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4f0be) [0x44f0be]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fc84f100000+0x69d9) [0x7fc84f1069d9]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x79e37) [0x479e37]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa5685) [0x4a5685]

(EE) 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fc854228000+0x10b10) [0x7fc854238b10]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7fc852f55897]

(EE) 7: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7fc85401c118]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7fc85401e47b]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7fc851c90000+0x2469) [0x7fc851c92469]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7fc851c90000+0x24b4) [0x7fc851c924b4]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7fc851ea0000+0x2544c) [0x7fc851ec544c]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fc851a70000+0xc637) [0x7fc851a7c637]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x18c0d1) [0x58c0d1]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xcb703) [0x4cb703]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x36ea6) [0x436ea6]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x39da6) [0x439da6]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2829a) [0x42829a]

(EE) 18: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7fc852e94bf5]

(EE) 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x27dc9) [0x427dc9]

(EE) 

[ 20569.106] failed to map pixmap: -1

[ 20569.110] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 512 to prevent dropped events.

[ 20569.110] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 131 dropped events.

[ 20569.110] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

[ 20580.193] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 20585.521] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[ 20585.555] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GKE", prod id 389

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1360x768"x0.0   85.00  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[ 20585.556] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x75.0   95.65  1280 1352 1488 1696  720 721 724 752 -hsync +vsync (56.4 kHz e)

[ 20588.518] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 20606.146] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Close

[ 20606.146] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 20606.146] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Close

[ 20606.146] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 20606.146] (II) evdev: USB USB Keykoard: Close

[ 20606.146] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 20606.146] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[ 20606.146] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 20606.146] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[ 20606.146] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 20606.150] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

----------

